# Black vs. yellow



## blackjerseygto (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys, im buying a gto this week! I found a nice yellow one, and a nice black one. Both have their ups and downs but my concern is the color... For those of you with yellow, do you regret it? I think it looks good but I don't know if I will get tired of it. I know black sucks to keep clean but is the yellow better? thanks for your input!


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not really a yellow person, but i chose black because i know i will never get tired of it. i've found this phantom black isn't quite as hard to keep "looking" clean because it has a bit of flake in it that seems to hide some dust and dirt a little better than a "jet black", but yes either way black is a bitch to keep clean but looks completely bad ass when it is :cool

really only you can decide though..


----------



## blackjerseygto (Oct 12, 2009)

I know, I just wanted some input before I drop the coin, black would better suite my user name lol


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Yellow is a "new" color and will be with us for a time. It will date your car similar to the '70's lime green and sky blue cars. The black is a timeless car. If you want recognition, get the yellow (I have a 2005 Yellow Jacket) I have not regretted it. If you wish to blend in. . . .black is your color.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I've had my yellow 04 since May. I have not regretted getting that color at all, and I like the color more now than when I bought it. I've owned a black car, and I had a love/hate relationship with it. When it was clean I loved it, and after it sat for 5 minutes I hated it because it already showed dust. Scratches and dirt really show up on black, but my yellow GTO still looks great even with a little dust on it.


----------



## blackjerseygto (Oct 12, 2009)

well went to look at the black one and it was all messed up. So going to look at the yellow one wednesday!! arty:


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

yellow is the best i think.....it's the rarest of them all, ive never seen another yellow jacket. As far as keeping it clean....it always looks clean from a distance, but when you walk up to it the dirt really stands out. I mean how can you pass up a car that's named "Yellow Jacket"? Plus the GTO has a really smooth body style and doesn't really have any sharp corners to make it stand out, in my opinion the GTO needs a brighter color to make the car stand out, black almost hides its features.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Black = Stealth. Yellow = Gets noticed.

The yellow is so intense that light road dirt/etc doesn't show badly on the car.
I have a family member with a black '04, and it shows light scratches/swirls when clean.

Wouldn't trade my Yellow Jacket for Black under any circumstances.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Bought a yellow 04 idiot screwed it up then bought a new yellow one. I wouldn't have picked any other color. But Brazen orange is pretty cool too.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

blackjerseygto said:


> well went to look at the black one and it was all messed up. So going to look at the yellow one wednesday!! arty:


:lol: sounds like me...I made a user name for my f body message board referenceing a trans am and ended up with a camaro instead.

sounds like you're in good company if you get the yellow one though..


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd go with Yellow Jacket...like I did. Black is VERY anonymous for this car, and yes you'll get noticed very quickly in the yellow. The question I get most often, as in once a week to this day, is "What kinda car is that?" If it wasn't for the yellow no one would ever even notice it. I had a black 2007 Impala LTZ and it was a MAJOR pain to keep clean also!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

These are the only 2 colors that i was looking for in a GTO.

I have OCD for keeping things clean. My friends joke that they can eat off toilet and not get sick. So maintaining black was never that big of a deal for me.

Since I saw yellow on a Diablo, i've always wanted a car in yellow. It's also the safest color according to crash studies where the other driver is at fault.

Black is the worst. Especially a low black car like the NSX. It's a steach car, but SUVs think that it's a shadow of their car and will often merge into my lane.

My master plan is to sell my NSX next year and aim for a C6 Z06 in yellow since that will be the toy/weekend warrior car.

Finding a GTO in yellow is next to impossible for a 6.0


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

After allmost getting my car sideswiped by some damn snow bird I now might agree
that getting noticed with the yellow might not be such a bad idea. its worth a few 
speeding tickets for being noticed more. than not to have your ride at all.
But yellow is like waving a flag and saying look at me every single day. get the 
yellow and hope its not Lemon yellow LOL and Paint it any color you want later.
really who cares our GTOs Wont be around 30 years from now with all the 
expensive plastic crap on them to fall apart. So Live for today and drive it like you stole it.


----------



## HowardH (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had Black cars and Yellow cars...............Yellow is cooler...........

I do alot of painting and auto repair..............Yellow is an easy blend :cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yellow is a muscle car color from the past and remains one for the present. My guess is that the future holds bright for yellow as well. The new SRT Challengers are being offered in yellow for example. 

IMO, the best looking New Era GTO's have been in yellow. With the right blend of exterior mods, it will be one hot looking car.


----------

